# A small bit of news...



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, it's small now, but will be getting progressively bigger...After 13 years of marriage, and several specialists telling us there would be no way to have children, I am almost 8 weeks pregnant with my first child at the age of 40.



































We are high-risk, due to not only my age but my weight, my thyroid, and the other oddities I have going on. But - and this is a big one for me - the CFS seems to be in remission. I am still tired, to be sure, but it is not the same sort of exhaustion.Soo... any of you have any experience with pregnancy and CFS/ME and/or FM? How about the IBS added in to the mix? I am fighting horrible constipation - which is normal - but I am not used to this, as my IBS has always been predominantly diarrhea! Any advice?







Anyone who feels inclined to add us to their prayer lists may certainly do so - we would be grateful for any prayers, good thoughts, happy wishes, etcetera - especially for the next 4 weeks to get out of this first trimester.Yeah, maybe I should have posted this on the Women's Issues forum - but I know some of you folks in here better than anyone over there, and thought you would like to know first.Susan


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

We are high-risk, due to not only my age but my weight, my thyroid, and the other oddities I have going on. Congratulations!!!







That is wonderful news!! May I ask what kind of thyroid problem that you have?I have Hashimoto's and was told i may have trouble conceiving.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Congratulations, and many good wishes!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan,I just want to say congratulations and I wish you and your husband well. I don't have a lot to add here, because I couldn't have children and then had all my plumbing removed 7 years ago. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

(((Congradulations)))


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I wouldn't actually call this a small bit of news Susan! Congratulations! I hope you feel well throughout the pregnancy. Keep us posted, and best wishes!


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Dee - I too have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. I am not sure what we did right this time, but the specialists told me that the Hashimoto's would definitely cause problems *for me* in conceiving. I do so love proving specialists wrong...







I wish you the best of luck in your efforts, Dee!Susan


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Mrs Mason - it is small only in size, but never in importance!







Susan


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

Dee - I too have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. I am not sure what we did right this time, but the specialists told me that the Hashimoto's would definitely cause problems *for me* in conceiving. I do so love proving specialists wrong... I wish you the best of luck in your efforts, Dee!Thank you,Susan.I am soooooo GLAD you proved them wrong.Congrats again!!!!!!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Susan, how are you and how's the bump? Hope you are doing well. Is the CFS continuing to be much better?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Wow, I missed this thread somehow. I want to congratulate Susan. Since it's been almost 2 months since she posted last, I hope this finds her doing well.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Bumping this up again. Susan,How is the pregnancy going? Hope you and baby are doing well. Give us an update when you can!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Bump


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Congrats SusanL. That's wonderful news. (Sorry I missed it earlier too). I hope you are feeling well now, and that things progress well with you and the baby. That is exciting news.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Folks, I am *SO* sorry I haven't posted in a bit. Getting ready to have a baby is such a busy time - I had no idea I had so much stuff to do!







In response to the questions asked - I am very, very well! The CFS, FM, and IBS seem to all be in remission. I can sleep well at night and wake up refreshed and ready to face the day - for the first time in over 9 years. I am no longer spending hours in the bathroom with horrible diarrhea. (I now have to endure constipation, which is another issue altogether!) My muscles do not ache continuously. In other words - I seem to have my life back, thanks to this little miracle.














I will be 20 weeks tomorrow, and am excited to tell you all that we're having a BOY!  His name is William Preston Lawton, after my hubby's deceased father. We call him Billy, or Thumper, depending on how much kicking he's doing! And he's definitely kicking now - flutters and little nudges still happen, but I get some real doozies of kicks, especially at night. So, there's the update. I will do my best to get by here more often and post more frequently. Mrs. Mason, congrats on the moderator gig - you'll do very well with it, I think!







Susan, and Billy, too... ::thump::


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Susan's that's just great! One of my huge, major fears about getting pregnant just now is that my symptoms would get even worse. I'm thrilled that you're feeling so much better. How wonderful - Now you can actually enjoy your pregnancy! Sounds great!Please do keep us posted! (Welcome William!)


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Susan, it's nice to hear your positive news! Glad the pregnancy is going well & you're doing great too.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Congratulations Susan! We need another male in Georgia..


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks, all! We're thrilled to death over this little wonder-baby. I still am amazed every morning when I wake up - after only 7 hours of sleep, no less! - that I am no longer exhausted, and that there's a little life growing inside of me. 







 I cannot remember if I posted the link to our website or not - my forgetfulness has a new bend to it, and it's called "preggo brain" - but here it is anyway: Billy Lawton's Webpage We have ultrasound pics up, and new belly pics get posted every Tuesday night when Lincoln gets home from work and takes it for me. Sometimes it's as late as Wednesday morning, so bear with me...







And please sign the guestbook if you happen to drop by.







I am printing them all out to put in his baby book!Susan


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just wanted to check in on you and the bump.How are things going these days?


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey, Mrs. Mason! Things are going very well. I am about the size of a house, and moving very slowly (much like a hippo!), but the baby is healthy and so am I.







We were blessed with the gift of a 3-D ultrasound over this past weekend, and I have a link to the pics if you would like to see them: Billy's 3-D ultrasound picturesI have about 5 weeks left officially, but we think he'll be here in about 3 & 1/2 weeks - right before Christmas. Needless to say, I am a bit busy these days trying to get last-minute stuff done. I cannot wait to hold him! 







 Susan


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

That is so cool Susan! I can't believe the technology they have now. It's like meeting Billy face to face!I bet you're so busy, and you sound so excited. I can't believe he'll be here so soon.Keep us posted as you can! I know everyone here wishes you the very best for your delivery!


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

A big update. As of this past Thursday, I am 80% effaced and a centimeter dilated... this means the doc believes that Billy will be here by Christmas rather than waiting until his actual due date of January 4th. I am having lots of warm-up contractions, which must be what has changed my cervix so much. We're ready, finally, for him to come, so keep your fingers and toes crossed for us that all goes well and he comes with little or no difficulties or interventions.Susan, huge and ready...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh Susan! What thrilling news!It sounds like your family will have a new member very soon! How long do the "warm-up" contractions last, before the "real" contractions come?Can't wait to hear he's been born!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Well I missed all the original postings but this is, as mrsmason says, thrilling news. Can't wait to "meet" him!


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

MrsMason, "warm-ups" can last for months, actually. They are called Braxton-Hicks contraqctions, and my body has been experiencing them for literally months now. I just became aware of them about 6 weeks ago. My uterus gets hard and stays that way for up to 2 mintues now, and it's just in the last couple of weeks that they have they gotten uncomfortable. In the last three days they have become painful to a degree, but they do not happen at regular intervals, nor do they involve my lower back or feel like menstrual cramps. Whan they do either or both of those things, and happen at regular intervals, we know it's most likely "the real thing", and have to start timing them. When they are a minute long and happen every four minutes for an hour, we call the doc. They know of my desire to labor as long as possible at home, and so Lincoln will be taught how to check my cervix for dilation and effacement at our appointment this week. When I get to 6 or 7 centimeters, we go to the hospital. Since it is 3 and a half miles from us, it's not a big worry about getting there in time, you know?







We'll be sure to let you all know once he's here...















Susan


----------

